
Piku: Heroku-like deployment on your server - orolle
https://piku.github.io/
======
zerd
> The tiniest PaaS you've ever seen

Is it smaller than dokku? ~250 lines of bash. Their slogan is quite similar \-
The smallest PaaS implementation you've ever seen.

[https://github.com/dokku/dokku](https://github.com/dokku/dokku)

------
orolle
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny5CEsTDp6w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny5CEsTDp6w)

